# One Hellava Boat Ride



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

OK FIRST i would like to say that we killed a bunch of em today. 
don't take trojan 13 fishing with you and david is hard core. 

now that that is out of the way. i would like to report on a great day of fishing with friends. baystalker and trojan joined me today for fun and friendship along with some fishing. 
well it started out pea soup at day break and did not lift till about 10:30. first off i thought my navigational skills would just prevail over the fog and it would not be a problem . ha ha. no way after 100 yds. we were lost . its a bad thing when the capt. says i don't know where the hell we are. ok so i know theres fish in jones and we were somewhere in jones. i really don't have any idea where but i am sure we were still in jones lake. { mabey} ok to the best of my navigational skills we were in jones lake when trojan caught that red. 6.45 am per my records which started to flounder after that, {since the tradition in my boat is first fish, you celabrate by drinking a beer.} 
we were in jones { i think }. ok 6.30 and i still really think we were in jones. pfst pfst pfst , 3 beers go down { i am just glad we didn't start at 530. } 
so here we are in the pea suop fog and drifting into ??? I threw top waters, middle waters, bottom waters and not a bit after that . 
the fog started to lift about a foot an d i decided i knew what i was doing now for sure and made a run towards the intercoastal. well there was tiki island hmmm we hadent gone as far as i thought. { probally 200 yards from the ramp now } ok lets drift a while and see if we can pick up another red. ok lets have another beer. that went on for quite some time and the fog lifted another foot and i got balzy. so here we go another 200 yards and stopped for a drift and a few more beers. the fog was still tremendously thick and we were trying to fish { and drink } so GO FIGURE here comes a fog rainbow. i know it sounds redicoulous but there it was a rainbow made of fog. dave tried to get pics of it and we decided to drink a beer and celebrate the occasion. after quite some time i decided that we could just go ahead and hit the INTERCOASTAL AND HEAD FOR C- LAKE. well every barge that was in the area was run aground and some were against the side , some were side ways blocking the way some were pushing up mud banks along the side. it was treaturous. so i decided to drink another beer and calm my nerves. 
we finally motored our way to the entrance to c lake and did the shoot through the channel and found a spot to stop and drink. dave and i got out and started a good wade while trojan fished from the boat. {somebody pick up that buesh can i left on the bank at the first duck blind } sorry. 
any way i waded for a bit and did not get a bite so headed back for the boat. dave headed on the long run across the channel which was not much of a chanel since he waded across it. trojan and i took the boat and drifted the far left shoreline looking for a bite when he hooked another nice red. well the celabration was on a nd the fluids were flowing when we noticed dave waving his arms back and forth. he was at least 400 yards away and i felt bad leaving him to fend for himself. so we put the hammer down and headed his way . well right about then trojans cooler blew out of the boat and it was top priority to turn around to get it. i can imagine what dave was thinking here we com and then there we go. lol 
we retrieved the cooler and headed to get dave. when we got up close to him we noticed he was draging his stringer and we were all excited to see when he lifted it up that he had a nice bud lite can stringered perfectly. 
ok there was no fish in the lake to speak of so we battened down the hatches and was ready for the long haul to jumbalie cove on the south shore. i put the hammer down and as we scooted through carankawa cut in 2 inches of water trojans hat with his new head lamp blew off his head 
there was no way we could slow down so if you find it please let him know. lol. i really could go on and on here but i think i am getting carpel tunnel now so to make a long story we fished for 20 miles and drank a bunch. 

todays tally 
2 reds 
18 bud lites 
12 bueshes 
and a great time 
thanks for the company guys and lets do it again 
RANDALL


----------



## MAKO 23 (Mar 19, 2005)

*Irresponsible boating*



GULFCOASTRODS.NET said:


> OK FIRST i would like to say that we killed a bunch of em today.
> don't take trojan 13 fishing with you and david is hard core.
> 
> now that that is out of the way. i would like to report on a great day of fishing with friends. baystalker and trojan joined me today for fun and friendship along with some fishing.
> ...


Glad you didn't kill anybody, ten beers each driving a boat then somebody had to drive home.Let us know the next time your gonna DO IT AGAIN and we will stay out of your way.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

MAKO 23 said:


> Glad you didn't kill anybody, ten beers each driving a boat then somebody had to drive home.Let us know the next time your gonna DO IT AGAIN and we will stay out of your way.


 DUDE IT WAS A FUNNY, AND TROJAN IS ON DIALASIS AND DOES NOT DRINK.

CMON HAVE FUN WITH IT.


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

that's pretty funny,,I'll be looking for Trojans hat..


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

sorry Randall, im with Mako. disgusting report, in my oppinion. glad no one got hurt at least.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, I have to agree as well
15 beers each
heavy fog
WOT
??????????


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

I don't drink anymore but I know 90% of the boats do . I have been trined not to drink ,smoke or take breaks by my fishing instructor. if I am on the water 120 min , I am using 115 min to fish. old days I wasted the time to smoke and drink then I was fishing half of my water time. I like wasting time on the water by talking ,drinking ,smoking but I like catching fish more so none of that on my boat unless I have a newbie on board and they need the beer to help them on their nerves as they are undoing a bird nest they just made. 

if being drunk on he water killed you every time , we would lose half the boaters in a year .


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

I thought the story was great and would drink and motor around in the fog with ya anyday.
If ya ain't got nothing good to say then go hug a tree.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Someone pls pass the popcorn down this way...


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

IMO, it's not that crazy to drink 10 beers in a day when you start at 6:30.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Where did all these jr. cops come from...........


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*I promise....*

I was never navigating !!!!!!


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

"IMO, it's not that crazy to drink 10 beers in a day when you start at 6:30."

done it many a time


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

well sombody send me some popcorn also.

mabey i should have posted this pic first. at the risk of being called a wimp
for drinking na beer i would RATHER be called a wimp that an unsafe boater.
half of the beer was odouls amber wich is actually preaty good and i am glad i did not clean out all the hatches on the boat .

you 2 coolers should know me better than this.

RANDALL


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

GULFCOASTRODS.NET said:


> well sombody send me some popcorn also.
> 
> mabey i should have posted this pic first. at the risk of being called a wimp
> for drinking na beer i would RATHER be called a wimp that an unsafe boater.
> ...


DISGUSTING!!!
Do you know how dangerous it is for you to have glass bottles on the boat. Someone could cut themselves.
Please...be a bit more responsible.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll bring the beer next time


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

I thought it was pretty funny, as for some of these idiots that don't know a joke even after you tell them its a joke, well just don't pay any attention to them, I learned to block all the idiotic comments out because there are always the few that think they have to judge not knowing any of the facts.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I Wonder Why It Is That When It Gets Close To Christmas That Some People Lose There Since Of Humor.

Must Be The Stress Of Feeling Inadequate Or Something.


I Still Don't Have Any Popcorn Over Here.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Ha Ha, we really did beat you with 18. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=100001
My buddy can really drink. He bought a 12 pack to help him clean the fish when we got home. That budlight doesn't get you buzzed much anyway.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

fishnlab said:


> DISGUSTING!!!
> Do you know how dangerous it is for you to have glass bottles on the boat. Someone could cut themselves.
> Please...be a bit more responsible.


THATS WHY I KEEP THEM IN LOCKABLE HATCHES.


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

GULFCOASTRODS.NET said:


> I Still Don't Have Any Popcorn Over Here.


mannnn someone give randall tha popcorn...some of you people take jokes overboard.....its his boat so let him do what the heck he wants on it! simple as that


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Ahhhhhhhh*

That smooth fresh crisp clean taste of an................

ODOULS???????????????

Hey Randall, That's what I drink now.. call me a whimp call me light call me anything you want but we sure feel better in the morning now!!!!

Jode


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

LagunaShupe said:


> That smooth fresh crisp clean taste of an................
> 
> ODOULS???????????????
> 
> ...


 I HEAR YA JODE. GOOD STUFF. I HADE A FEW REAL ONES AS WELL.

I REALLY HATE GETTING PULLED OVER BY THE KEYBOARD COPS. :hairout:


----------



## Scubasteve (Aug 3, 2006)

PULL OVA, PULL OVA.....Weeeeeeee-ooooooooo Weeeeeee-ooooooo

You have the right to remain land locked, Any fish you slay can and will be removed from your cooler.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Scubasteve said:


> PULL OVA, PULL OVA.....Weeeeeeee-ooooooooo Weeeeeee-ooooooo
> 
> You have the right to remain land locked, Any fish you slay can and will be removed from your cooler.


Just don't take the beer!!!!


----------



## BROWN (Jan 8, 2006)

Good report, I just can't figure out why you started drinking so late.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Good report....been there, done that.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

LagunaShupe said:


> That smooth fresh crisp clean taste of an................
> 
> ODOULS???????????????
> 
> ...


Why dont they make non-alcohol Guiness, or *****, or Shiner??????


----------



## Graham Ferrell (Dec 11, 2006)

I never start drinking in the morning, thats why we leave for fishing the night before!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

GFerrell said:


> I never start drinking in the morning, thats why we leave for fishing the night before!


 LOL. GOOD STRATADGY. :rotfl:


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

Whoa, Randall, good thing they dont watch and count when I go fishing huh? Im powered by Lone Star Beer.


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

It seems no matter what people post in the fishing reports, someone will find a reason to beat them up.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Ice Tea Rocks! Nice report by the way.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

good story like i say HAPPY FISHING.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"Do you know how dangerous it is for you to have glass bottles on the boat. Someone could cut themselves.
Please...be a bit more responsible."

Dude get over yourself.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

deke said:


> "Do you know how dangerous it is for you to have glass bottles on the boat. Someone could cut themselves.
> Please...be a bit more responsible."
> 
> Dude get over yourself.


I think I detected some sarcasm in his post...LOL


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I thought that was a hilarious report.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Buesch beer? Please be a little more responsible next time!


----------



## fishcatcherII (Jan 9, 2006)

Can't we all just get along?

Funny post I enjoyed it.

And as not to offend anyone...
Happy......
*St. Nicholas Day*
*Bodhi Day* 
*Immaculate Conception*
*Our Lady of Guadalupe Feast Day*
*Hanukkah*
*Los Posadas *
 *Yule Day*
*Christmas*
*Death of Prophet Zarathushtra*
*St. Stephen's Day*
*Holy Innocents*
*Feast of the Holy Family* 
*Waqf al Arafa*
*Watch Night* 
*Eid al Adha*
*(Interfaith holidays for December)*


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

BROWN said:


> Good report, I just can't figure out why you started drinking so late.


Me too. Ya' can't drink all day if you don't start early.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

:brew: Never drink more than one beer per fish! For me, thats only one every hour or so.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Redfisher43, told my buddys in Dallas your sig " cant drink all day if you dont start early". next thing I know, Sunday morning they were all getting faced while I was working on my 2nd cup of coffee. You are corruping a whole new batch of guys LOL


----------



## Graham Ferrell (Dec 11, 2006)

I never drink more than 1 fish per beer!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*I think*

I think it was a great post.

1. I understand the show.

2. It's the trip dummy.

3. He who casts the first stone.

4. I get sick of the tea todling BS sometimes.

5. Stop the negative vibes!

6. You're ruining my buzz. You're bringin me down.

7. Just chillin with my homey's.

8. Ok, who puked on the fishing report AGAIN.

Glad you guys had a fun trip.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

GFerrell said:


> I never drink more than 1 fish per beer!


I'd die of dehydration!!!

Great report, This is supposed to be fun right???????


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Regardless of the intent...humor or fact, the story sends all kinds of scary messages! Boating in the fog (scary) drinking while boating (scary) drinking "while" boating (really scary!!). It might "be" humorous if wasn't really happening out there! I can't remember who coined the phrase but it applies here&#8230;"the life you save may be your own".


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*More likely*

You're more likely getting hurt/mugged in a mall parking lot this time of year.
Or driving any road in H-town.

Fact!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Who in their right mind would ever boat while drinking? Goodness. Lets start a poll right now, who does and who does not drink while boating (type *DO* or *DON'T* in your reply),... so I can make sure and pick the right crew in the future. LMAO


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm a *HOME BREW DRINKER!  *


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

tea-totaller!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

GULFCOASTRODS.NET said:


> you 2 coolers should know me better than this.
> 
> RANDALL


yore kidding again right? there are plenty quick to judge, prosecute and execute.

phuny stuff dude! :slimer:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

My humor may not be for everyone. But it has its place. yes i was just kidding. 
Also don,t watcha football game and expect to not see a beer comercial. don't go to the consession stand and buy any while you are there, cause you might hurt someone going home. AND please do not attend the tailgate parties at the dome. 

also please don't look at the # 8 car during nascar. its a rolling driving beer can. you might get the wrong idea and think its cool to go fast and drink. 

JUST SAYING
RANDALL:spineyes: angelsm :brew2: :fish:


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

five.0 fisher said:


> Whoa, Randall, good thing they dont watch and count when I go fishing huh? Im powered by Lone Star Beer.


*And you are darn good at it to!*

Just to step in where I don't belong......Troy is a non-alcoholic drinker due to his dialysis (sp?) and all on that boat are responsible fishermen that are a very active part of all of our fishing community. Although I can understand how portions of Randalls' story could be misconstrued, it is filled with inflated humor and sarcasm. Let's let it rest and focus on the upcoming Christmas fun!


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

*definatly DO*



InfamousJ said:


> Who in their right mind would ever boat while drinking? Goodness. Lets start a poll right now, who does and who does not drink while boating (type *DO* or *DON'T* in your reply),... so I can make sure and pick the right crew in the future. LMAO


Put my crew and myself on the DO side. Tough to make those 50 mile runs out and back in the hot sun and catch all those little snapper you have to throw back with out drinking a fair amount of beer.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

*Frank Sinatra once said....*

I feel sorry for people that don't drink, when they wake up in the morning, that's as good as they're going to feel all day!

Rick


----------

